# CPC exam



## maitri1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I have a quick question, and since it is the weekend, I cant email AAPC about it.
I am scheduled to take the exam on April 18th. Can I reschedule it and push it back easily? I am thinking June 13th, but I dont want to have to pay again.
Im not as prepared as I need to be, and I have to pass or I lose my job 
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Barbara Dublin (Apr 4, 2009)

*good luck*

Try this web site www.medicalcodingpro.com you can get pratice exams and great tips The guys name is Gregg Zban that will email you the info. You have Two weeks before your exam date to cancel or you pay $25.00

Barb


----------



## d_laitres09 (Apr 4, 2009)

*CPC Exam*

I had a similar situation happen back in January. My study book didn't come in as early as I wanted it to, and it really cramped my study time, so I called corporate, even though I was already in the two week time period. I was only 1 day into it, so the rep said it was no big deal and he just pushed it out to when and where I wanted o take the exam, which was the following month. Even if you don't meet that time period, it's best to pay the $25 (which I was prepared to do) rather than blow one of my two shots because I knew I wasn't prepared. By the way, take my advice, don't watch the clock while you take the exam. The first time I took it I panicked because I kept looking at the clock, and in the last hour, I really lost it. I failed by 1 point. I retook it last month and had determined before I even went in that I wasn't going to make the same mistake - lucky for me there was no clock in the room at this location. I passed with a 78%, which I wanted higher, but I'm just relieved I passed! I found if I just took my time to read the questions and watched out for key words (like code only for the assistant surgeon for example), I took less time taking the exam than I did the first time having to read things over and over because I was trying to be faster. Sorry, just thought I wished someone had said these things to me. Good luck!!


----------



## gisellachavez (Apr 5, 2009)

*Cpc exam question*

Good morning everyone, I am a new member, I will be taking my exam at the end of may, I bought the study guide which I hope helps.  I know there are 150 questions, but does anybody know if the exam is divided into sections?? I think I read that somewhere, and I was wondering, also is the exam computarized??? and if it is by section they grade it like that?? sorry for all the questions, I am really nervous, anxious, and excited at the same time, I really like coding and I went to school for it and got really good grades. But I read a lot that the exam isn't easy AT ALL and I am getting scared.  Can anybody help me there???
And someone who already took it, how did you study ??I am trying to have a plan and order I don't want to go crazy!!!!
And one last question, is about the books, I don't have them, and I don't know if I should buy the 3 of them, does anyone knows of a diferent option???
Thanks and have a nice sunday!!!
	
	



```

```


----------



## kzban (Apr 5, 2009)

*Trying to help as many people as possible*



Barbara Dublin said:


> Try this web site www.medicalcodingpro.com you can get pratice exams and great tips The guys name is Gregg Zban that will email you the info. You have Two weeks before your exam date to cancel or you pay $25.00
> 
> Barb



Thanks for passing on my husbands website information. We are trying to help as many people as possible pass the cpc, cpc-h and cpc-p exams. He is in the process of re-doing the entire website with new information and a lot more training. He just inked a deal with a top Medical Coding trainer so stop back. Email him at gregg@medicalcodingpro.com if there is some way we can help you!

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## maitri1970 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you both for your wonderful advice. I am going to reschedule my exam..I need to be prepare and feel like I am . Confidence is important. 
I looked at the website, and it is wonderful!!!!
I knwo some people that can help in search engines placement if you need  Let me know...
Be well all, and I will let you know after my exam how it went 

Treena


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 6, 2009)

*You MUST have the books*



gisellachavez said:


> And one last question, is about the books, I don't have them, and I don't know if I should buy the 3 of them, does anyone knows of a diferent option???
> Thanks and have a nice sunday!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Gisella, 
You *MUST *have the CPT, ICD9 and HCPCS books for the current year in which you take your exam. The exam is paper and pencil (you mark the answer sheet by filling in the circle).  You may write in your books any notes that are helpful to you. You may NOT paste, staple, glue, insert or otherwise affix anything else into the books - EXCEPT - you can use sticky notes to make tabs for the sections to help you find things faster. 

I recommend that you and other test takers carefully read the guidelines which AAPC publishes (and which you must sign). The answers to most of your questions are in those guidelines. 


F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

